# Sticky  How to post a video...



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

You can now post YouTube videos here and in other threads. All you have to do is use this code <yt></yt> , you will have to replace the <> with []. To get a youtube video, all you will need to post between the yt code is the number at the end of each youtube video. For example, you will see this url:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kcylo-IXaPA

As you can see, all you need to do is take that content after the v= which is Kcylo-IXaPA . Here is what you would input in :

<yt>Kcylo-IXaPA</yt> (Replacing the <> with [] ) and it will come out like this :

[yt]Kcylo-IXaPA[/yt]


----------



## Maztachief (Oct 3, 2008)

can't wait to see what people post!


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

I dont understand


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Great! I was trying to post a youtube video before, but couldnt get it, great to hear shaggy!


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

*My Betta's*

Clck on picture to view slideshow.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Awesome to see some new things being added! Nice!


----------



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

In case you hadn't noticed, the YouTube embedding does not seem to be working any more.


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

My (I believe to be male) giraffe cichlids


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

In order to post pictures or videos, please do so through a hosting site such as Photobucket.


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

Can you not see my photos?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

No, they are not view able


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

<a href="http://s12.photobucket.com/user/DavenBrooke/media/17277B96-352E-4F2D-B4F2-6E3318ED645B.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a225/DavenBrooke/17277B96-352E-4F2D-B4F2-6E3318ED645B.png" border="0" alt=" photo 17277B96-352E-4F2D-B4F2-6E3318ED645B.png"/></a>


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

<a href="http://s12.photobucket.com/user/DavenBrooke/media/01786C3F-978F-4149-BF73-FF689270556C.png.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a225/DavenBrooke/01786C3F-978F-4149-BF73-FF689270556C.png" border="0" alt=" photo 01786C3F-978F-4149-BF73-FF689270556C.png"/></a>


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

<embed width="600" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullscreen="true" allowNetworking="all" wmode="transparent" src="http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf" flashvars="file=http%3A%2F%2Fvid12.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fa225%2FDavenBrooke%2FD84C5D7B-4815-4F8E-B92E-B56D39B82CAA.mp4">

If you look close you can see the little blue fish we call the lone survivor! Lol. Also please let me know if you can view these. Thank you


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Not able to view


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Using Photobucket.com

Use the insert image icon above this message box

Copy from IMG option on photobucket

Paste URL to insert image request box

click ok


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Are you using the insert image icon?

How are you trying to post the pics?


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Would you like me to post pics to walk you through the process?


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

Yeah that would be great cause I'm using my phone and I don't think it will work that way but any help would be great. Thank you


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Not sure how it works with phones.....

Using Photobucket.com

1. Use the insert image icon above this message box







[/URL][/IMG]


 


2. Copy from IMG option on photobucket







[/URL][/IMG]


3.Paste URL to insert image request box







[/URL][/IMG]


4. click ok











[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

That's how I did the last one and it says the same thing as yours loading photo but I do see the first pic you posted of the image box to paste the url but the rest of them say loading image


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

I just tried posting a video thinking that might work but i still don't see it.


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm thinking someone has to except the pics so that they are not inappropriate for the site


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

3.Paste URL to insert image request box

Make sure the http:// has been deleted








[/URL][/IMG]


4. When you paste the URL







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


This is what I got, when including the http:// with the URL


I will get you to post pics!....


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

Got it thank you for the help! Your the best!


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

You are very welcome


----------



## DavePR (Apr 7, 2016)

I have another question for you if you don't mind lol. I can't put a profile picture up says it's invalid. I'm sure there's a place to chat about this on here other than this topic but I've tried everything.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

For Profile Picture

Use

Option 2 - Upload Image From Your Computer 

Click Browse

and directly choose picture you want to use from your computer


----------



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

*Endler / Guppy Hybrid Video*

Hello everyone, I breed N-Class Endlers and Guppy / Endler hybrids. Has anyone here ever heard of these fish? They are rarely seen in pet stores, and they are a very beautiful species. They are much healthier than the fancy guppy, and display what is known as hybrid vigor. The mating displays of these fish are incredible. The following high definition video gives you an idea of what I am talking about. Enjoy. 
[yt]sxUKVCtl24w[/yt]
https://youtu.be/sxUKVCtl24w


----------



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

*hybrid endlers*

https://youtu.be/sxUKVCtl24w
https://youtu.be/sxUKVCtl24w


----------



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

*help*

Could someone please make it easier to post videos.
it is way too complex to post my youtube videos.


----------

